
How does YC's moderation system work? - Xichekolas

======
kyro
You have to pay something like 29.99 USD for every bump up on the front page
you want. The guys who have their stories at the top pay somewhere close to
the thousands, if I'm not mistaken.

------
Xichekolas
I'm sure everyone knows but me... or maybe it's one of those 'competitive
advantage' secrets... I was just curious how the ordering on the front page
works, etc.

~~~
vlad
I would like to know the exact front page algorithm as well. It will help me
clone YC News that much easier. :x

~~~
Xichekolas
Yeah, I figured that might be the reaction, but to use an idea of Warren
Buffet's, YC News has a natural competition 'moat' in that it's backed by YC
itself... why would you go to another startup news site? Unless Sequoia starts
it's own news site, I think YC News is safe. I know I come here because I know
the content will be reasonably related to what is going on at YC, not because
I think the moderation system is the greatest thing since sliced bread.

On the other hand, if it uses the same system as Reddit or something, I could
see the reluctance, since Reddit gets to fight it out with a bunch of other
sites and doesn't really have a natural monopoly.

------
danielha
Up arrow, down arrow.

------
ivan
it's secret

